

Docker 1.3.0 Release Candidate - weeha
https://github.com/docker/docker/pull/8323#issuecomment-58556347

======
preillyme
Well I'm happy about the volume bug fixes. That's a good step in the right
direction.

~~~
cpuguy83
Well, the volume bug fixes are fixing things with the volumes re-write which
hasn't yet hit a release (which also adds no public functionality at this
point) .

------
sheldonh
I'm happy about --registry-mirror and -ip-masq=false.

------
general_failure
Does this have namespace support?

~~~
cpuguy83
If by namespace you mean user namespaces, no. Unfortunately golang has made
this difficult... fortunately the fantastic folks on the Golang team have
graciously added in the support we needed for Go 1.4 even though it's in
feature freeze. So Golang 1.4 should be out in Decemberish timeframe, then we
can update Docker to use Golang 1.4 and then wrap up work on user namespaces
support within libcontainer/docker.

Totally just guessing here, but I'd say Jan/Feb timeframe for user namespaces.

